# President-Elect Joe Biden



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 7, 2020)

At 1121EST, the associated press called the 2020 US Presidential Race for Joseph Robinette Biden Jr.

[ That's 'news'. We should probably avoid comments. ]

[ The Boss having spoken; I retract my caution. ]


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 7, 2020)

Jay Ashworth said:


> At 1121EST, the associated press called the 2020 US Presidential Race for Joseph Robinette Biden Jr.
> 
> [ That's 'news'. We should probably avoid comments. ]


Neighbors to my South: My most SINCERE and HEARTFELT _CONGRATURLATIONS!!!_
Toodleoo! 
Ron (Posting from North of little Donnie's walls) Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (Nov 7, 2020)

I'd like to use the Gerald Ford quote "our long national nightmare is over"... but I can't because it's not. The same people that supported the outgoing administration are not departing the public sphere.


----------



## ppas11hum (Nov 7, 2020)

And once again Control Booth shows it’s outright liberal bias. Maybe we should change the Control Booth logo to a Biden/Harris banner?


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 7, 2020)

ppas11hum said:


> And once again Control Booth shows it’s outright liberal bias. Maybe we should change the Control Booth logo to a Biden/Harris banner?



Yes, ControlBooth is MY COMMUNITY, and it has always been unapologetically Pro-Science, Pro-Arts, Pro-Net Neutrality, and Pro-Equality. If you don't agree with this, that's fine, but understand that is in-step with the VAST majority of the Live Entertainment Community. I'm sorry you feel it's wrong that CB has a liberal bias, but the truth is, it does. The liberal political parties around the world tend to be better supporters of the arts, of science, of civil rights, and equality, all things that are hallmarks of what our industry holds dear. Unfortunately, our industry hasn't always modeled these things, but we are a work in progress and we will hold each other to higher standards. It is part of our culture on ControlBooth, to hold each other to a higher standard of accuracy, of safety, of empathy, and professionalism. 

But, to paraphrase Joe Biden tonight, we will strive to be our better angels, to bring the United back to The United States. We are a community for _anyone_ who has technical questions and wants a community where people understand the crazy things we do and the profession we chose. 

So, tonight we celebrate with Biden and Harris. And tomorrow we will be back to working to make Congress acknowledge our industry and the help it needs. We are not out of the woods yet, but we are headed in the right direction. 

Thanks,
David


----------



## avkid (Nov 7, 2020)

ppas11hum said:


> Maybe we should change the Control Booth logo to a Biden/Harris banner?


Fantastic idea, support the people who support us.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 7, 2020)

avkid said:


> Fantastic idea, support the people who support us.


Sorry, I won't change our logo till we get The RESTART Act through Congress. That's still my number one goal, to get support for so many of you that need it.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 8, 2020)

dvsDave said:


> Sorry, I won't change our logo till we get The RESTART Act through Congress. That's still my number one goal, to get support for so many of you that need it.


And we have some potential good news on that front as well. https://wemakeevents.org/2020/11/05/


----------



## almorton (Nov 8, 2020)

I've always found it faintly amusing that people use the epithet "liberal" as an insult.


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 8, 2020)

almorton said:


> I've always found it faintly amusing that people use the epithet "liberal" as an insult.


 And so liberally too. 
When several U.S. television networks pulled the plug on their President mid speaking, my first thought was: "I can't imagine either of our national networks interrupting our Queen mid speaking; not even our French network."
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Nov 9, 2020)

Australia is celebrating along with the USA. I thought both Biden‘s and Harris‘ speeches on Saturday night were excellent - and I’m willing to bet that Dr. Fauci breathed a huge sigh of relief. There’s been a fair amount of speculation here today that our government, who have been very, very weak on climate change, will be pushed for greater action by the Biden administration and I look forward to that. Also, I had expected a temper tantrum from the outgoing President but he’s surpassed my expectations and I suspect he’s only getting started.


----------



## tdtastic (Nov 9, 2020)

I for one am thrilled to finally have an adult in charge. Mostly looking forward to not having to give a damn whenever I hear that crazy cheese puff on the news. My cats will tell you I've mumbled "God help us" around the house too much in the last four years. I'm relieved to change that to "whatever biotch..."

As for Joe, someone pleeeeaaaase tell him to not run onstage. No running ever! I support Joe -- that's why I'm sending their production manager a case of glow tape and a microphone without any buttons.


----------



## macsound (Nov 9, 2020)

kiwitechgirl said:


> Australia is celebrating along with the USA. I thought both Biden‘s and Harris‘ speeches on Saturday night were excellent - and I’m willing to bet that Dr. Fauci breathed a huge sigh of relief. There’s been a fair amount of speculation here today that our government, who have been very, very weak on climate change, will be pushed for greater action by the Biden administration and I look forward to that. Also, I had expected a temper tantrum from the outgoing President but he’s surpassed my expectations and I suspect he’s only getting started.


The whole world is celebrating along with the US. 
Tweets from the mayor of london and paris are the two I remember distinctly. Along with fireworks too. And there was a 3 minute long speech I listened to from the PM of Ireland I believe.


----------



## macsound (Nov 9, 2020)

tdtastic said:


> I for one am thrilled to finally have an adult in charge. Mostly looking forward to not having to give a damn whenever I hear that crazy cheese puff on the news. My cats will tell you I've mumbled "God help us" around the house too much in the last four years. I'm relieved to change that to "whatever biotch..."
> 
> As for Joe, someone pleeeeaaaase tell him to not run onstage. No running ever! I support Joe -- that's why I'm sending their production manager a case of glow tape and a microphone without any buttons.


The previous time there was a completely crazy person in the news every few days it was Charlie Sheen. 
Thankful of 2021 when we hear of the orange baby's business troubles and it will just be his problem, not all of ours.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Nov 10, 2020)

Also, can I just add that the Four Seasons landscaping press conference is the absolute funniest thing I think I have ever seen.


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 10, 2020)

kiwitechgirl said:


> Also, can I just add that the Four Seasons landscaping press conference is the absolute funniest thing I think I have ever seen.


*@kiwitechgirl * Would you please link me to your: "Four Seasons landscaping press conference"?
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 10, 2020)

kiwitechgirl said:


> Also, can I just add that the Four Seasons landscaping press conference is the absolute funniest thing I think I have ever seen.



Right out of an episode of Veep.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Nov 10, 2020)

RonHebbard said:


> *@kiwitechgirl * Would you please link me to your: "Four Seasons landscaping press conference"?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


With great pleasure: https://www.sbs.com.au/news/the-fee...caping-firm-four-seasons-for-press-conference


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 10, 2020)

RonHebbard said:


> *@kiwitechgirl * Would you please link me to your: "Four Seasons landscaping press conference"?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard



In a hastily convened press conference in Philadelphia, Trump's legal team featuring Rudy Giuliani, Corey Lewandowski, and others was supposed to announce their lawsuits against the state of Pennsylvania for their objections to the way the votes were tallied. Trump announces Saturday morning via Presidential Tweet that the press conference will be held at the Four Seasons, which _everybody_ understood to be the Four Seasons Hotel in Philadelphia.

From what anyone can tell, the Trump campaign somehow botched the booking and Trump quickly deleted that tweet and corrected it to "Four Seasons _Total Landscaping_", which is some random landscaping contractor's warehouse a run-down area of the city, wedged between a crematorium and an adult DVD/bookstore called "Fantasy Island." Looks like in order to save face about the botched booking but not wanting to correct the president's erroneous tweet about the Four Seasons, the campaign scrambled to find _any place _with a Four Seasons in the name. (some of this is conjecture, I'm not sure we'll ever truly know how this came to be.)

During the press conference, all the news networks call the race for Joe Biden -- so as Rudy Giuliani is about to get to up to the lectern with a bunch of mic cables tangled on the ground next to it and some DJ-shack speakers, reporters start to pack up their equipment in droves and leave mid-conference while Rudy is talking.

Here's a good write-up from the perspective of a reporter who was there.







I saw Trump’s presidency come crashing down at Four Seasons Total Landscaping

The Trump presidency ended in the parking lot of a landscaping company next to an adult bookstore. Richard Hall was there



www.independent.co.uk





Four Seasons Total Landscaping is now selling merch, with catchy slogans such as "Make America Rake Again" and "Lawn & Order".

There's also now a virtual reality chat room of the Four Seasons press conference, for Furries. If you don't know what a Furry is, I'm not sure I would Google it.




===

It feels important to note that the federal judge reviewing one of the lawsuits in Philadelphia raked one of Trump's lawyer's over the coals for misrepresenting their claims. (see below)



===

Honestly, it's all very funny to me, but at the same time it's incredibly sad and infuriating. These are the same people who have spent the last year ignoring, politicizing, and botching the coronavirus response. It's hard not to see the parallels between this press conference and the coronavirus response. It's all a vanity exercise for Trump with little or no empathy for the people whose lives have been impacted and exists in an alternate reality of facts that have no basis in our reality.


----------



## josh88 (Nov 10, 2020)

My favorite part was when reporters told Rudy it had been called and he asked who called it. They said everyone... and I think he was trying to mock them all but he ended up looking up at the sky with his arms spread asking "All the networks?" Like he was asking god what he had done to deserve that. Everything about that conference was bad optics.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 10, 2020)

@josh88, for the uninitiated:





Interesting take he has that courts get to decide elections.


----------



## FMEng (Nov 10, 2020)

How long before the bar association pulls his law license?


----------



## ppas11hum (Nov 13, 2020)

Whoever shut down this thread initially is way smarter than the rest of you. HAHA. I'm guessing he's no longer a moderator LOL.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 13, 2020)

ppas11hum said:


> Whoever shut down this thread initially is way smarter than the rest of you. HAHA. I'm guessing he's no longer a moderator LOL.



I flagged the thread to a member of the senior team with a concern it would devolve into personal insults and attacks rather than serve as civil discourse, and also because while I love Ron, I do not like anything that could be interpreted as a threat, wish, or so much as a joke about violence. Though I am also confident that's not what Ron intended.

I forget which mod got to it first, but they held the thread until the owner of the site, @dvsDave, had an opportunity to review and express his input, which he has posted here. I assure you there was no disagreement among the senior team and Dave to hold the thread and nobody has been removed from or otherwise left that team for that decision.

The community of ControlBooth has long been a place for healthy engagement, discussion, and debate. At times heated but always productive because the discussions focus on ideas. If you would like to engage in civil discourse, please be my guest. Taking jabs at people and stopping by for hit-and-run style passing of judgement is not welcome though.


----------



## ppas11hum (Nov 13, 2020)

MNicolai said:


> I flagged the thread to a member of the senior team with a concern it would devolve into personal insults and attacks rather than serve as civil discourse, and also because while I love Ron, I do not like anything that could be interpreted as a threat, wish, or so much as a joke about violence. Though I am also confident that's not what Ron intended.
> 
> I forget which mod got to it first, but they held the thread until the owner of the site, @dvsDave, had an opportunity to review and express his input, which he has posted here. I assure you there was no disagreement among the senior team and Dave to hold the thread and nobody has been removed from or otherwise left that team for that decision.
> 
> The community of ControlBooth has long been a place for healthy engagement, discussion, and debate. At times heated but always productive because the discussions focus on ideas. If you would like to engage in civil discourse, please be my guest. Taking jabs at people and stopping by for hit-and-run style passing of judgement is not welcome though.


He mentioned a silver bullet for Trump, then spoke about cleansing the Trump gene pool. It’s not justifiable in any way, MNicolai. Now the owner of this website is sticking up for RonHebbard because they both have the same politics.

By the way...I did keep these comments private initially in PMs because I understand that RonHebbard has been a contributing member to this website for a while. That was after the first time he advocated shooting the president! But he said something ridiculous again and instead of condemning it the owner of this website justified it!!!


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 13, 2020)

@ppas11hum I shouldn't give this oxygen but if you want to get technical about Ron posted, part of it was about Trump supporters cleansing their own gene pool -- which is effectively happening right now through COVID, which is tearing through many of the states where people have alleged COVID is a myth or a hoax or not a big deal. That includes my home state of Wisconsin, where many of my friends and family are now suffering because people have disregarded mask wearing -- the mildest of possible inconveniences to prevent people from getting dead. To be clear: I still don't like that style of rhetoric in any way, but as a country we cannot continue to ignore that 250,000 people have died already and another 200,000 could die in the next couple months. We cannot ignore that Trump has been complicit in this.

In any case I don't think you'll find any statement by Dave attempting to defend that comment or Ron for posting it. Dave's response was about your remarks about political bias. At a time when our industry is shut down, our friends and 2nd families are working at Starbucks, driving for Uber, and flipping burgers at McDonalds -- anything they can do to pay rent -- you can make whatever attacks you want at ControlBooth, advertisers, or whatever but I don't think you'll find many allies in your fight. Any hope there was for holding socially distant events this holiday season have been spiked due to the total incompetency of a coherent COVID response plan and the politicization of mask-wearing.

It also happens to be the official position of IATSE and Actor's Equity that Biden was a better candidate to protect the interests of our industry. So if you want to criticize Controlbooth, be prepared to similarly go after IATSE and AEA.


----------



## josh88 (Nov 13, 2020)

MNicolai said:


> @ppas11hum I shouldn't give this oxygen but if you want to get technical about Ron posted, part of it was about Trump supporters cleansing their own gene pool




ppas11hum said:


> He mentioned a silver bullet for Trump, then spoke about cleansing the Trump gene pool. It’s not justifiable in any way, MNicolai. Now the owner of this website is sticking up for RonHebbard because they both have the same politics.



Also lets be doubly clear, by saying Ron's other statement was about bullets for Trump is ignoring what he actually said. He's saying VOTING is a silver bullet, no part of that suggested shooting the president. So have whatever political beliefs you want, but if you're going to get up in arms (which is just a phrase, not me suggesting anybody take up arms, since we're being overly clear) about other people's statements, try to not misrepresent them.



RonHebbard said:


> *@MNicolai* Can a resident from north of lil' Donnie's wall suggest that voting is where to aim your first silver bullet?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Nov 13, 2020)

ppas11hum said:


> But he said something ridiculous again and instead of condemning it the owner of this website justified it!!!



There's a lot of real estate on the internet. I hear Parler is neat, maybe look into that one.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2020)

ppas11hum said:


> He mentioned a silver bullet for Trump, then spoke about cleansing the Trump gene pool. It’s not justifiable in any way, MNicolai. Now the owner of this website is sticking up for RonHebbard because they both have the same politics.
> 
> By the way...I did keep these comments private initially in PMs because I understand that RonHebbard has been a contributing member to this website for a while. That was after the first time he advocated shooting the president! But he said something ridiculous again and instead of condemning it the owner of this website justified it!!!


You're fighting a losing battle here. The contrary people were corrected, off topic posts (including mine) were moved to another active thread, and the oblate spheroid we live on remains in orbit. Whether or not the sun has continued to rise and set depends on the presence of a basement and the fitment of ones tinfoil hat.

So the reality is that the defeated candidate does not accept the results of the election and is doing everything he can, in the next 9 weeks, to leave a mess for Biden. You may note this has not been the case when Obama, Clinton, Carter, Ford, or either Bush left office. The petulant child is 'breaking his toys' because it's all he's got left (his niece says it will get worse - she's a psychoanalyst).

My personal concern is that the same political/financial persons that back Trump ultimately back all the Republican candidates: look at the Nixon crew (at least the ones that didn't go to prison), you'll see the same names behind Ford and every other Republican administration until they started dying off during the Obama era. The 70 million that voted for the loser are still our neighbors, and for the last 15 years, the failure candidate has been promoting and sowing among them the discord that was begun by Saint Ronnie Reagan, the first actor in the White House (check out the new Showtime documentary).

The biggest challenge is that most of these deeply held falsehoods are based on emotional and instinctive appeals and, once adopted, seldom die easily. I've lived in rural communities and both sides of my family come from towns with less than 200 population. I know the values rural folks hold and it's hard to understand why they supported the loser, as his morality is antithetical to their own, but they held their collective nose in order to not vote for a Democrat even though the loser trade wars caused billions in losses to agricultural producers and resulted in deflation of the land values that underpin farm financing... but they voted for the loser anyway.

Go to YooToob and search for George Carlin's "Why Education Sucks" ( or The American Dream) edit from his 2005 "Life is Worth Losing".

edit ps - it's too late to clean the Drumph gene pool as offspring have been produced, and you can see the Fred Treatment produces the same 'sons with daddy issues' in subsequent generations. The silver bullets are reserved for werewolves, and while Loser T may be many disgusting things, a werewolf his is not (at least not so far).


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 13, 2020)

TimMc said:


> You're fighting a losing battle here. The contrary people were corrected, off topic posts (including mine) were moved to another active thread, and the oblate spheroid we live on remains in orbit. Whether or not the sun has continued to rise and set depends on the presence of a basement and the fitment of ones tinfoil hat.
> 
> edit ps - it's too late to clean the Drumph gene pool as offspring have been produced, and you can see the Fred Treatment produces the same 'sons with daddy issues' in subsequent generations. The silver bullets are reserved for werewolves, and while Loser T may be many disgusting things, a werewolf his is not (at least not so far).



"Drumpf" -- his actual family name.

And I'm otherwise liking this entire comment solely for the use of "fitment".


----------

